# Just Saying Hi



## brandy (May 6, 2008)

Looking around, seeing what this is all about.

Hi, everyone!


----------



## JBrainard (May 6, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## terryl965 (May 6, 2008)

Hello Brandy are you into Martial arts and if so what style?


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 6, 2008)

Hello Brandy and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## brandy (May 6, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Hello Brandy are you into Martial arts and if so what style?


 
Studying Tae Kwon Do. I am a beginner, but looking forward to the challenge.

Interested in also studying Aikido one day.


----------



## brandy (May 6, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> Hello Brandy and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


 

Thanks!


----------



## terryl965 (May 6, 2008)

brandy said:


> Studying Tae Kwon Do. I am a beginner, but looking forward to the challenge.
> 
> Interested in also studying Aikido one day.


 
Who are you studing from down in Houston I know alot of the instructors down there?


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 6, 2008)

brandy said:


> Thanks!


 
Much welcome ... LOL


----------



## brandy (May 6, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Who are you studing from down in Houston I know alot of the instructors down there?


 

Brad Hoffman with The Woodlands Academy of Tae Kwon Do.
Went to my first class last night.

About 12 years ago, I got my second belt, (had to stop due to conflicting schedules) with Dennis Walker.


----------



## brandy (May 6, 2008)

The Woodlands Tae Kwon Do Academy*

I always say Academy of..


----------



## Jack Meower (May 6, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## Kacey (May 6, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 6, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT, happy posting and good luck with your training.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Brandy, and welcome back to training.


----------



## morph4me (May 6, 2008)

Hello Brandy, welcome to MT


----------



## hapkenkido (May 6, 2008)

hello brandy and welcome to MT.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 7, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## brandy (May 7, 2008)

Thank you, to everyone! I feel very welcome.


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 7, 2008)

brandy said:


> Thank you, to everyone! I feel very welcome.


 
... you are!


----------



## cbjr5 (May 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT, I'm sure you will enjoy it here!


----------



## Ping898 (May 12, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (May 12, 2008)

WElcome back!


----------

